

Scientists excited by signs of life on Saturn's moon - kschua
http://www.news.com.au/world/scientists-excited-by-signs-of-life-on-saturns-moon/story-e6frfkyi-1225876207420

======
mnemonicsloth
The phenomenon is better explained here:

<http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=1174>

------
jey
No, those aren't signs of life. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1405812>

